# Sparta r100



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, it's still a few weeks away, but lets get a list going on who is going to attend.

Myself and the GF.... will be representing Canada again

This shoot always draws big numbers of shooters... The Sparta Rod and Gun Club host a great shoot with lots of prizes, and great food of course.

http://www.spartarg.com/Archery_2011.php

http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=69


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Its not too far from me - got archers coming from around the states that I met at ASA events crashing at my place.

Its about a 45 min drive for me.


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Its not too far from me - got archers coming from around the states that I met at ASA events crashing at my place.
> 
> Its about a 45 min drive for me.


8 hours for me....LOL


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

I will be going, already registered! It's just over a four hour drive for me! It's gonna be my first r100 shoot ever!


----------



## FUDS (Sep 12, 2010)

I will be going. I just started shooting 3d this year and am very excited to check this out. Pretty sure I'm going solo unless i can talk my friend into going


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I'll be there not sure with or without my son. For those who have shot how do many do they send out in a group? I may be solo just wondering if they just have you jump in a group or do they register you with a group with a specific start time.


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

schmel_me said:


> I'll be there not sure with or without my son. For those who have shot how do many do they send out in a group? I may be solo just wondering if they just have you jump in a group or do they register you with a group with a specific start time.


I am also curious! It's just me and a buddy and when I registered online it didn't give me a shoot time.


----------



## chriswis (Jun 13, 2009)

The course will open starting at 6:30 am Saturday (July 30th). Shooting is on a first come first served basis and things run smoother if small groups (one or two shooters) team up with others for a max of five in a group. For more information try www.spartarg.com


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

like to but im to busy


----------



## High Velocity (Apr 12, 2009)

Heading down with wife and son. Probably 7 hour drive. First R100 for all of us and couldn't be more excited!!!!


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

we have 12 going this year


----------



## chriswis (Jun 13, 2009)

We are planning a full set of novelty shoots again this year at the R100.The gator shoot will be back and Brain from Fall Fever 3D Shoot LLC of La Crosse WI will be working with us and will be running his state of the art pop up target system! All noveltys are available to shoot though out the weekend.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Bump for SPARTA...:wink:


----------



## chriswis (Jun 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep will be headed there for the 1st time. I like the sound of alot of targets to shoot.


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

A buddy and I will be shooting this weekend in Sparta. Staying in Black River Falls. This will be our 3rd or 4th year shooting the R100 there. They definitely have a good facility and have gone to four 25 (approximately) target loops which keeps things moving well. Looking forward to it.

Glen


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I know its a fun shoot and all - but how is the scoring done at these?

Anyone know the max yardage at Sparta? Just curious more than anything.


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Garceau said:


> I know its a fun shoot and all - but how is the scoring done at these?
> 
> Anyone know the max yardage at Sparta? Just curious more than anything.


The scoring is 12,10,8,5............... As for distance, the max has normaly been around 50-55, but only an a couple of larger targets... Moose,Girraffe,Elephant!!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks - Center 12s?


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Garceau said:


> Thanks - Center 12s?


Correct.....:wink:


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Really looking forward to it - Im less than an hour away. But to be honest I am not all that used to the rhinehart targets so it should be interesting.

Hopefully my new sight and scope will be here in time - really wish I had my LP light on it by then. But oh well.......hopefully red fiber wont be blocked out too bad by too many targets.


----------



## Bowhunter 22 (Jan 7, 2007)

A few of my buddies are coming up to shoot it with me. so at least 5 more


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

looks like me and the pops will be heading down! its like a 2 hourish drive for us, maybe 2.5


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

The wife and I will be there, this will be our 4th year. Its really a good time.


----------



## chriswis (Jun 13, 2009)

Here at Sparta we will have both registration and the course open at 6:30 am both Saturday and Sunday.
See you soon


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> looks like me and the pops will be heading down! its like a 2 hourish drive for us, maybe 2.5



heading up dork!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

More like heading over


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

you know what dad, i don't pay attention to what direction! but looks like it's just sunday Africa round for us!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I came off the North American side at 36 up......I shot well but really should have scored alot better. A half dozen targets wre 20 yds or less and I never hit a single 12 on them. For some reason I was 2 inches high all the time. Not sure what that was about.

My buddy in the group in front of me, came off the N. American side at 71 up...... he shot real well and was ON FIRE.

Highest score I heard on the Safari side was 42 up. But we got off the course real early.....we hit target one at 730


----------



## Pettel03 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Garceau, sounds like you guys had a good day. I ended up shooting a 496 on the Safari course, but I know what you mean with some of the closer targets. There were usually big holes a inch or two above the 12 ring. Tomorrow I'll be doing the N. American and maybe the Iron buck.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks yeah it was good, but I left at least 10 points out there easily. I just set up this bow on friday so Im still getting the feel of it as well, I ran the program and never even tried to shoot it at under 20 yds so its possible its not right....I will shoot the ten yard target tomorrow just to see.

. Chris shot lights out.

On the second half of the N.A side I had one 8, he had none. I got the apple on the buck as well as the 12 ring on the next shot. So that was a good way to end it. The apple is freaking huge.

Did you happen to look at score board before you left?


----------



## Pettel03 (Feb 27, 2007)

No, I never did look at the score board. But, that is good shooting for just setting up your bow on friday. I was going to take my target bow, but I just bought a new stabilizer set and tweaked the peep height and DL on it, so I ended up taking my hunting bow.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

ah....good enough.

Will be there again tomorrow by 7am....hope to be on the course by 8 at the latest. Shooting the Safari side. I hear there are turkeys, and the Alien is gone. 

First time I have shot this.


----------



## Pettel03 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, the alien was gone last year. I was talking to an older gentleman that helps put this on and he said that the one year a piece of it go damaged, and made it harder to put together. So they just stopped using it.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I didnt shoot well today at all. I never could settle down, just felt like I was fighting everything all the time. Just never made more than a couple good shots in a row.

I still cleared the 1000 point barrier but I should have been much higher.

My buddy ended up with 1125 or something. he shot well two days in a row.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone have pictures? Wish I wasn't out of town working...


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I will get some up - I didnt take many. Was alot of people waiting and didnt want to hold anyone up.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

bishjr said:


> Anyone have pictures? Wish I wasn't out of town working...


12Ring has a ton! he is going to post, i crashed and burned on the last 4 targets..so i didnt to well, 12Ring shot 43 up on the African side today


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

here we go, some may not post due to large in size and can't resize... , but i have a ton!!!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Garceau, you recognize us behind you?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

more coming in a little bit guys.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

almost the last of em


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

the BAT!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

so, i was 50 up, then i shot a five and two 8's on the final 5 targets, so i ended up 43 up, it was fun!! hopefully in it next year!


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

That guy who won the iron buck challenge was tearing it up out there. Did you guys see he also got the lifesaver on the gator and I was there when he shot at the flamingo and you couldn't have slid a playing card between his arrow and the lifesaver on his first shot. I also believe he was in the top 7 of the mens open unlimited with a bowtech destroyer 350. Pretty funny to me that bowtech was tearing it up with mathews being made just down the road. :darkbeer: Also, did anyone else see Joel Maxfield? I could have swore I saw his name on the scores and pretty sure he did the iron buck which I think he lives in sparta so it wouldn't surprise me but I kind of would've liked to talk with him.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Garceau, you recognize us behind you?


Why didnt you introduce your self?

I could never get into a groove on Sunday it was getting pretty frustrating that on even the close ones I couldnt settle into the 12 ring very well. I just set that bow up and I may need to do a little tweaking, who knows. I was pretty sick in the morning but felt better soon enough I should have bounced back without an issue.

Just one of them days I guess.....I thought the Safari course was easy enough. But I have been inconsistent a few weekends this year. Alot of it has to do with not shooting competitively since 99 but I should be out of that by now....oh well.

Joel Maxfield was there. He shot real well and will be in the top couple for sure.

I know of one 1106 and one 1125 for the weekend personally.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

we ended up with with 4 guys over 1100 . when we left my top guy had 1134 and i had 1130 . he shot a 578 on the american side to catch me . were were in 1st and 2nd for adults when we left and had 5 guys in the top ten. i blew it only had 3 8s out of a hundred but missed a bunch of 12s on short targets . my top guy shot 1 8 in 100 targets . my one shooter was on fire i shot aganst him on sat .on the african coarse he hit 38 12s for a 572 beating my 564 . thing is he just turned 66 . ive have a lot of time in these guys in the range and it feels pretty good when i see them shoot like they do .was a real nice shoot and we allready reserved a camping spot for next year .was pretty good leon valley said we could reserve our spot even when we told them we didnt know the date .


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

It was a blast. I couldn't settle in the 12 also. I left a lot of them out there. Will be there both days next year. Joel was there.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Garceau, I didn't realize but I was warming up next to you guys. I was the group after 12 ring


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

the Strothers gang definitely had a cool display of bows, and shirts!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

conquest said:


> Garceau, I didn't realize but I was warming up next to you guys. I was the group after 12 ring


I think you were the group that caught my ear one time. I heard my good friends name mentioned...well two of them actually. Eric Reumann and Melio - they went to that money shoot. Eric was going to shoot with us this weekend but went there to win some cash to head to the ASA even this coming weekend. I have to give him crap for coming in third....LOL


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

forgot to say something about my traditional shooter . he had the booth there that was selling the pictures . he finished 4th i the ibo worlds a couple a weeks ago . and at the r100 on his first 50 he was almost a 100 over the field not positive but i think he had a 474 not bad for a stick bow .


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

upnorth said:


> forgot to say something about my traditional shooter . he had the booth there that was selling the pictures . he finished 4th i the ibo worlds a couple a weeks ago . and at the r100 on his first 50 he was almost a 100 over the field not positive but i think he had a 474 not bad for a stick bow .


We had a stick bow guy shoot through and he just walked up to his stake and drilled his 10 like nothing, some of them guys really good!!, deffinetly going back for both days next year, best shoot i have ever been too! deffinetly get plenty of shooting for the weekend with all the novelty shoots, won a pack of Nocturnals in a raffle..one of the guys wifes won a pair of Vortex Furys.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

upnorth said:


> forgot to say something about my traditional shooter . he had the booth there that was selling the pictures . he finished 4th i the ibo worlds a couple a weeks ago . and at the r100 on his first 50 he was almost a 100 over the field not positive but i think he had a 474 not bad for a stick bow .


Yeah, I saw his score up there. He was in first and the number 2 guy had 388. 474 blew him out of the water.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Garceau said:


> I think you were the group that caught my ear one time. I heard my good friends name mentioned...well two of them actually. Eric Reumann and Melio - they went to that money shoot. Eric was going to shoot with us this weekend but went there to win some cash to head to the ASA even this coming weekend. I have to give him crap for coming in third....LOL


Yep, me and them boys are pretty good buds. Emilio actually called me while I was on the course. They took 2nd and 3rd against some really good shooters that were there.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Conquest are you over on this side of the state or Fox Valley?

I have known Eric since he was a kid. But then I moved over on the west side of the state and gave up competitive archery for 10 years. Now just getting back into it. Re connected with Eric and we travelled together a bit this summer. Will do more this winter and next year for sure when I have all the hitches outta my game.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Garceau said:


> Conquest are you over on this side of the state or Fox Valley?
> 
> I have known Eric since he was a kid. But then I moved over on the west side of the state and gave up competitive archery for 10 years. Now just getting back into it. Re connected with Eric and we travelled together a bit this summer. Will do more this winter and next year for sure when I have all the hitches outta my game.


I actually live in the southern part of the state. Eric, Emilio and I just met through shooting. I traveled with Emilio to a lot of ASA's in 2010. Eric also stayed with us in FL in 2010. we always hook up at the bar shoots and stuff like that. Glad to hear you are back to archery.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Ah good to hear.....

I havent shot a bar shoot since 98 - we are looking to move back to Oshkosh so I hope to be much more involved in archery again. We will be travelling to several of the ASA's again this coming year. Texas, Florida etc (if they remain there) we will have to stay in touch and maybe all get some discounted rates or something, at least in vehicle rentals as we will fly to these Im sure.

Are you going to Louisiana this weekend? IM not, just no time to get away. I think I will be doing the shoot in Marshfield.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Really dissapointed i missed this one looked like alot of fun. Family stuff keeping away the last few shoots. Never miss the bar shoots though they are always fun. The clubs should turn the 3 into a tripple crown and get some sponsors on board.


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Not going to the Classic. The shop is way to busy to leave for a few days. We will have to hook up next year for sure at some ASA's. Hopefully we will meet at some bar shoots. Not sure about this weekend.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Just checked scores Dylan took second (youth class) on the african course shooting from the far stake, this is kinda funny or interesting, he meets this kid afterwards and the kid says he shot 96 up on the american animal course, dylan beat the kid by one on the african course...I noticed the kid had a rangefinder on his side (didnt think they were allowed)? still cant believe 96 up even from a youth stake.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

we seen people with range finders there not suppose to turn in there cards.
thats a min of 41 12s out of 49 targets plus the bonus. would of like to see it .how old are these cadets.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

upnorth said:


> we seen people with range finders there not suppose to turn in there cards.
> thats a min of 41 12s out of 49 targets plus the bonus. would of like to see it .how old are these cadets.


Mines 15 he shot the Youth class but shoots from the far stake, i seen the kid who claimed 96 up he looked older then my kid..funny thing is he couldnt hit the ping pong balls on the practice range, and he did turn in a card, hard to believe he shot 50 some points higher on the Amercan targets over the African...sounds like a pencil pusher. my kid shot 43 up on the african side.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

tell him good shooting . just seen the results . we took 1,2,3,11 on the african coarse and 1,5,6,8,12 on the american coarse . and overall we had 1,and second if you added both together . not bad for a little shop up north . ive been moving up first year i was 7th over all second i finished 4th and this year i finished 2nd by 4 points . really blew it kept holding my bow to tight and hitting less than a 1/4 inch left of the twenty yard targets . i shoot the answer release and on the last 5 targets ill beat i punched it 40 times with a lot of let downs .people watching me on the apple couldnt figure out what i was doing if i punch it 3 times i let down and on the apple i let down 4 times then hit it .


----------

